# [NTP] Etat d'activité des "peers" inonde les logs (clos)

## boozo

'alute

Parce qu'il faut bien faire vivre ce forum qui s'endort un peu depuis quelques temps   :Razz:   je me fends d'une petite question à vos avis d'experts :

sur une machine, je viens de remarquer que depuis quelques semaines, l'état d'activité des serveurs de strates me flood les logs système un peu trop à mon goût i.e. en extrait sur 1 un jour :

```
Mar 22 18:57:16  kernel: PCI: Discovered peer bus ff

Mar 22 18:57:39  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:40  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.16.203 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:40  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.27.54 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:40  ntpd[2156]: peer 193.55.167.1 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:40  ntpd[2156]: peer 195.83.66.158 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:41  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.227.30 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:41  ntpd[2156]: peer 46.105.125.63 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:42  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.36.64 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:42  ntpd[2156]: peer 188.165.196.93 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:44  ntpd[2156]: peer 213.186.55.204 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:44  ntpd[2156]: peer 213.186.36.183 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:44  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:45  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.219.242 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:45  ntpd[2156]: peer 194.57.169.1 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:47  ntpd[2156]: peer 91.121.92.90 now valid

Mar 22 18:57:49  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.228.130 now valid

Mar 22 18:59:23  ntpd[2156]: peer 188.165.196.93 now invalid

Mar 22 18:59:23  ntpd[2156]: peer 213.186.55.204 now invalid

Mar 22 18:59:23  ntpd[2156]: peer 213.186.36.183 now invalid

Mar 22 18:59:23  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now invalid

Mar 22 19:02:07  ntpd[2156]: peer 91.121.92.90 now invalid

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now invalid

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: 10 out of 20 peers valid

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (188.165.196.93)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (88.190.29.49)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (213.186.55.204)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (213.186.36.183)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (2001:41d0:1:335c::1)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (2001:41d0:1:915a::4)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (2a01:e0b:1000:36:2e76:8aff:fead:a2cc)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (2001:41d0:2:6782::1)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (94.23.37.30)

Mar 22 19:02:24  ntpd[2156]: bad peer from pool 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org (91.121.92.90)

Mar 22 19:02:27  ntpd[2156]: peer 193.55.167.1 now invalid

Mar 22 19:04:38  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.227.30 now invalid

Mar 22 19:06:30  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.219.242 now invalid

Mar 22 19:06:46  ntpd[2156]: peer 195.83.66.158 now invalid

Mar 22 19:07:22  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.16.203 now invalid

Mar 22 19:11:07  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.228.130 now invalid

Mar 22 19:11:35  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.27.54 now invalid

Mar 22 19:14:54  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.36.64 now invalid

Mar 22 19:15:58  ntpd[2156]: peer 194.57.169.1 now invalid

Mar 22 19:17:40  ntpd[2156]: peer 46.105.125.63 now invalid

Mar 22 19:53:53  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now valid

Mar 22 19:53:59  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now valid

Mar 22 19:54:11  ntpd[2156]: peer 213.186.55.204 now valid

Mar 22 19:54:25  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now invalid

Mar 22 19:54:45  ntpd[2156]: peer 213.186.55.204 now invalid

Mar 22 19:55:11  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now invalid

Mar 22 19:56:33  ntpd[2156]: peer 193.55.167.1 now valid

Mar 22 19:57:14  ntpd[2156]: peer 193.55.167.1 now invalid

Mar 22 20:00:39  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.219.242 now valid

Mar 22 20:00:53  ntpd[2156]: peer 195.83.66.158 now valid

Mar 22 20:01:34  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.228.130 now valid

Mar 22 20:01:46  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.16.203 now valid

Mar 22 20:01:55  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.27.54 now valid

Mar 22 20:02:23  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.16.203 now invalid

Mar 22 20:04:14  ntpd[2156]: peer 195.83.66.158 now invalid

Mar 22 20:04:17  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.228.130 now invalid

Mar 22 20:05:02  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.219.242 now invalid

Mar 22 20:05:47  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.27.54 now invalid

Mar 22 20:44:18  ntpd[2156]: peer 188.165.196.93 now valid

Mar 22 20:45:27  ntpd[2156]: peer 188.165.196.93 now invalid

Mar 22 20:47:20  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now valid

Mar 22 20:47:53  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now valid

Mar 22 20:48:15  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now invalid

Mar 22 20:49:59  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now invalid

Mar 22 21:39:20  ntpd[2156]: peer 193.55.167.1 now valid

Mar 22 21:41:02  ntpd[2156]: peer 193.55.167.1 now invalid

Mar 22 21:41:08  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now valid

Mar 22 21:41:39  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.227.30 now valid

Mar 22 21:42:22  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now valid

Mar 22 21:43:32  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.37.30 now invalid

Mar 22 21:44:21  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.227.30 now invalid

Mar 22 21:45:49  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.16.203 now valid

Mar 22 21:47:00  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.16.203 now invalid

Mar 22 21:48:42  ntpd[2156]: peer 88.190.29.49 now invalid

Mar 22 21:50:18  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.228.130 now valid

Mar 22 21:51:26  ntpd[2156]: peer 94.23.228.130 now invalid

Mar 22 22:27:37  ntpd[2156]: peer 213.186.36.183 now valid

```

Je n'avais jamais observé ça auparavant et d'après qlop, la date d'apparition de ce comportement semble coïncider parfaitement avec le dernier update d'openntp

(dans ce cas là sur cette machine => Sun Mar 17 13:26:35 2013 >>> net-misc/openntpd-20080406)

À votre avis : est-ce un problème "normal" et temporaire de disponibilité des noeuds des pool gentoo depuis cette date ? et la coïncidente avec l'update d'openntp est purement fortuite (  :Rolling Eyes:  )

oubien est-ce juste une modification dans verbeuse dans le code d'openntp voir un bug ? je n'ai rien vu sur f.g.o ni dans le bugzilla à ce propos et je n'ai pas encore downgradé pour m'en assurer mais je vais le faire sauf vos retours éclairés

Par avance merci   :Wink: 

ps: je subodore la question alors je devance : pourquoi openntp ? c'est dans le cadre d'une utilisation en mode "client" uniquement et qu'à l'époque où le système a été monté, il était encore préconisé par rapport à ntp sur nos documentations - pas plus de raisons que cela et suis près à changer de client si on m'explique la pendule et pourquoi c'est mieux ^^

----------

## guilc

Tiens, marrant, a l'époque, j'utilisais openntpd, et je l'avais viré pour les mêmes raisons, flood dans les logs insupportable... Je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à ta recompil d'openntpd.

Mais il y a 3 points qui devraient faire arrêter l'utilisation d'openntpd :

- il n'est pas maintenu, la version linux est en retard de quelques guerres par rapport à la version BSD : le port est officiellement abandonné.

- il n'implémente pas... le protocole NTP, mais seulement SNTP, c'est (beaucoup) moins précis, ne tient pas compte des jitters des serveurs de strate inférieure, etc...

- la correction de la dérive se fait salement par mini-saut. Cela n'utilise pas les fonctionnalités (spécifiques à linux) de modification de la vitesse de l'horloge pour corriger le temps "naturellement" sans saut. Certes, grâce à ça, openntpd n'a pas été touché par le bug de la "leap second" en juin dernier, mais bon...

Bref, la meilleure chose à faire est de passer sur ntp, même en client only. Pour moi, openntpd est (sous linux) un abandonware, pas la peine de persister à l'utiliser.

Éventuellement, si tu veux utiliser une alternative à ntp, tu peux aller faire un tour du coté de chrony.

----------

## El_Goretto

Et voilà, j'ai encore appris un truc (pour l'aspect "abandonware" d'openntpd). On ne me dit rien à moi aussi... ^^

Pourtant, moi j'aime vraiment le concept d'un client (s)ntp sans socket root en écoute sur le résal.

----------

## boozo

Arf!. me doutais bien de qqch dans ce goût-là   :Laughing: 

Dommage... comme le cochonnet, j'aimais bien le principe d'un truc tout "light"... et du reste, même l'option alternative chrony à bien y regarder, je subodore qu'il va suivre le même chemin aussi sinon bientôt

=>Ntp bon soit ! d'façon là ça fait trop moche dans les logs... au moins y'aura le même partout ^^

(vais-je qd même downgrader juste pour voir ?... la question que je me pose surtout c'est est-ce "normal" (i.e. car dû à une modification qqpart genre config côté serveur ou autre) ? personne n'a jamais eu ce comportement mêem sporadiquement avec les pool.mirror gentoo depuis ntp ? )

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et du reste, même l'option alternative chrony à bien y regarder, je subodore qu'il va suivre le même chemin aussi sinon bientôt

 

Ca je pense pas : Chrony est le NTP qui s'installe par défaut sous Fedora (http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ChronyDefaultNTP). C'est une bonne garantie que le projet reste vivant.

Le changement a été fait car chrony a quelques features intéressantes pour les PC qui ne sont pas allumés 24/24.

 *Quote:*   

> (vais-je qd même downgrader juste pour voir ?... la question que je me pose surtout c'est est-ce "normal" (i.e. car dû à une modification qqpart genre config côté serveur ou autre) ? personne n'a jamais eu ce comportement mêem sporadiquement avec les pool.mirror gentoo depuis ntp ? )

 

Je ne pense pas que downgrader change quoi que ce soit. Quand ce problème était apparu chez moi, je n'avais rien changé de spécial... Je subodore plus un souci au niveau protocolaire vis-à-vis des serveurs NTP qui l'envoient bouler... Mais ce n'est que pure supposition.

----------

## boozo

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   et du reste, même l'option alternative chrony à bien y regarder, je subodore qu'il va suivre le même chemin aussi sinon bientôt 
> 
> Ca je pense pas : Chrony est le NTP qui s'installe par défaut sous Fedora (http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ChronyDefaultNTP). C'est une bonne garantie que le projet reste vivant.
> 
> Le changement a été fait car chrony a quelques features intéressantes pour les PC qui ne sont pas allumés 24/24.

 

Ah bon ben comme quoi : conclusion hative  :Laughing:  En regardant alors la page du projet, c'était le sens de ma remarque, je m'étais justement dit en lisant çà que ce genre de fonctionnalités ne devaient plus vraiment être à la mode...

 *Quote:*   

> Je subodore plus un souci au niveau protocolaire vis-à-vis des serveurs NTP qui l'envoient bouler... Mais ce n'est que pure supposition.

 

J'ai downgradé hier soir par acquis de conscience sinon par pure curiosité intellectuelle ; et il semble que je retrouve depuis le conportement "nominal" d'alors.

Mais tu dois sans doute avoir raison et d'ici à savoir ce qui à changé entre les 2 versions là...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je vais laisser tourner qq jours encore pour voir et peut-être tester chrony en parallèle - autant maintenir un peu de la "bio-diversité" tant qu'a faire  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Serais-tu darwiniste, boozo ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   Non rien d'aussi dogmatique pour moi d'autant plus que le sens qui lui est adjoint depuis a été bien galvaudé. La controverse scientifique et les avancées en génomique ont depuis bien mis à mal cette vision du monde. C'est une théorie scientifique à prendre pour ce quelle est sans lui faire porter d'autres idées et _surtout_ la ressituer le temps   :Wink:   J'ai juste fait cette analogie si je puis dire parce que je trouve qu'on perd souvent hélas des choses interessantes en marge des projets ayant des moyens plus lourds et d'autres orientations

Mais pour en revenir à openntpd à bien lire finalement, la seule info qui indique que le port linux - qui est supporté par une contribution externe à openBSD - est obsolète reste un peu "ledge" à mon goût non ? ou c'est moi ? (-> see here)

Redhat/Fedora a sans doute sa "vision" et ses objectifs propres pour capitaliser ou non sur un projet et ce n'est pour autant déclinable aux autres  :Rolling Eyes:  (i.e. udev-systemd et je cite ça sans chercher à lancer une flamewar)  

Je trouve - mais c'est juste un sentiment - qu'on a tous un peu vite fait de reprendre une info plus ou moins étayée ici où là et d'enterrer les choses sinon suivre la pente.

Je me demande si je ne vais quand même pas remonter un bug chez nous histoire qu'un mainteneur officiel prenne au moins contact avec le contributeur upstream pour avoir une info un peu plus sûre non ?

Car certes, la dernière version portable date de 2008 mais ce genre de protocole n'évolue pas non plus à une vitesse comparable aux autres ; et ce n'est pas parce qu'il s'agit un unique contributeur qui ce colle à le maintenir qu'il n'est pas fiable (je caricature mais on aurait tout aussi bien pu jeter ck)

----------

## El_Goretto

Je te suis avec intérêt sur ce sujet, boozo  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Navré El_Goretto : bug ouvert et refermé aussi sec en "wontfix"  ; la nouvelle mouture de l'ebuild openntp ayant fait passer les sources en version "debian" (elles-mêmes basées les sources 3.9 d'openbsd...) je n'en vois pas l'intérêt   :Sad: 

Ma complainte n'a donc pas semblé émouvoir tant que celà et compte tenu du fait que ce n'est pas plus suivi que par rapport au contributeur originel (version 4.x depuis déjà pas mal de temps sur openbsd...) je vais lacher l'affaire et me fixer en 3.9_p4 ou tout me semble "normal" (sinon faire comme le reste du monde un de ces 4    :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Navré El_Goretto : bug ouvert et refermé aussi sec en "wontfix"  ; la nouvelle mouture de l'ebuild openntp ayant fait passer les sources en version "debian" (elles-mêmes basées les sources 3.9 d'openbsd...) je n'en vois pas l'intérêt  
> 
> Ma complainte n'a donc pas semblé émouvoir tant que celà et compte tenu du fait que ce n'est pas plus suivi que par rapport au contributeur originel (version 4.x depuis déjà pas mal de temps sur openbsd...) je vais lacher l'affaire et me fixer en 3.9_p4 ou tout me semble "normal" (sinon faire comme le reste du monde un de ces 4   )

 

Et donc en gros, le mec a la flemme de trouver quel est le patch debian qui provoque ce flood pour ne pas l'appliquer, il préfère prendre le tout "as is".... Waw, je pensais qu'être mainteneur d'une ebuild prédisposait à s'intéresser un minimum au soft en question :/

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et donc en gros, le mec a la flemme de trouver quel est le patch debian qui provoque ce flood pour ne pas l'appliquer, il préfère prendre le tout "as is".... Waw, je pensais qu'être mainteneur d'une ebuild prédisposait à s'intéresser un minimum au soft en question :/

 

Je n'ose croire que c'est le cas pour tous les packages quand même (*)  :Laughing: 

Les mainteneurs ne sont hélas plus légion alors je vais pas lui jeter des pierres non plus si le comportement ne le trouble pas outre mesure pour son utilisation (qui doit être au mieux confidentielle pour les autres users s'il en reste).

Mais il est vrai que je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt d'avoir repiqué depuis des sources "annexes" au lieu de repatcher pour linux la version openbsd up-to-date   :Shocked: 

Edit: (*) peut-être pas dans ce cas là mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas un effet de bord lié à l'arrivée du mode "proxy maintainer". On a sans doute gagné des contributeurs occasionnels mais aussi peut-être un peu perdu en rigueur/implication.

J'ai aussi eu le même sentiment (peut-être erroné) avec les wiki et les overlay en son temps... une vision de cône qui s'est certes évasé mais aussi un peu applati   :Sad: 

----------

